# Kayfun Mini



## Riaz (5/6/14)

what you guys think of this?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1733900


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

or even this? a 20ml kayfun

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10006473/1733905-kayfun-lite-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-20ml


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> what you guys think of this?
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1733900



Had a look at it a couple of minutes ago  as well as the original one available for 99 Euros on a German site . Problem with the FT one its not stainless steel.


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Had a look at it a couple of minutes ago  as well as the original one available for 99 Euros on a German site . Problem with the FT one its not stainless steel.


this is what the site says:

Details:

Stainless steel construction
Removable drip tip
Adjustable air flow
510 threading connector
Height without drip tip: 65mm


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

those are frikken cool! but 20ml? really? ......


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> this is what the site says:
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...



FT "Stainless Steel" unspecified as 304 or 316 is more an alloy to me than the real thing, I am tempted though, will fit very nice on an e-pipe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Very stylish - might get one for the wife if the flavour is better than mPt2


----------



## TylerD (24/6/14)

The original one was stopped due to production issues. Now available again.
They were looking for an alternative and they have one now.
People recon it looks like the Ivogo version, which is a very good version.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1759000

I got one for myself for an e-pipe.
It can be changed like you want to.
And it might even fit on the Reo_without the BF option obviously.


From another Forum. Awesome pipe with a mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/6/14)

Yip pulled the trigger this morning when it came up "ready to ship"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (24/6/14)

TylerD said:


> The original one was stopped due to production issues. Now available again.
> They were looking for an alternative and they have one now.
> People recon it looks like the Ivogo version, which is a very good version.
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1759000
> ...


Very nice fit with an e-pipe for sure.
I think I need one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (25/6/14)

johan said:


> Yip pulled the trigger this morning when it came up "ready to ship"


Mine was shipped this morning and now the availability is 10 days. Thank goodness we got them quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (25/6/14)

Bugger! I wanted to order one last night but didn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Mine was shipped this morning and now the availability is 10 days. Thank goodness we got them quick!


Received email confirmation yesterday. The previous KF mini launch same thing - you snooze you loose.

Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

